
Bitcoinity switches to mBTC - kudu
http://bitcoinity.org/markets?
======
etherael
I guess it will sound more stable this way, too. 1000 to 2000 or even 10,000
sounds like a much more sizeable jump than 1 to 2 or 10. Also helps overcome
unit bias.

~~~
dwaltrip
It is amazing how powerful these cognitive biases can be.

------
TheRubyist
Can we say that mBTC is some kind of devaluation tool to fight with inflation
process which participants of the system are trying to build ?

~~~
snitko
Do you even understand what inflation is?

~~~
TheRubyist
I understand benefits of devaluation if there is a hyper inflation. There is
no authoity that could really devaluate bitcoin price, but we could try to
devaluate peception of unit here.

~~~
colanderman
…except BitCoin isn't experiencing inflation. It's experiencing _deflation_.

(Inflation is when the value of a currency decreases, causing the price of
goods in that currency to increase or inflate.)

------
TomGullen
I'm not particularly enthusiastic for the mBTC proposal but on the other hand
I don't see it doing any harm.

~~~
jypepin
Having bought some BTC at lower prices, talking about BTC prices is something
really exciting for me since it means money, but I think that mBTC rates is
better, because I keep hearing more and more people saying or thinking that
they can't afford BTC anymore now it's over $1000.

Talking about buying a few mBTC for ~$1 each sounds way more attractive than
buying 0.001 BTC, which feels like buying something worthless.

So I think it's a good thing for BTC to continue to become more mainstream!

~~~
j10t
"I'm not going to buy any BTC because it's $1000."

Probably means: "The market price is above what I believe it should be."

Not: "$1000 is too much money for me to spend."

~~~
imrehg
Don't underestimate the general public's misunderstanding of bitcoin...

------
logical42
Otherwise known as the 1000-1 split.

------
polarix
Predictions on switching to uBTC?

